# MacId for iOS sur Apple Watch ?



## andr3 (29 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'utilise au quotidien MacId for iOS pour déverrouiller mon Mac avec mon iPhone 6+.

J'aimerais avoir le retour des porteurs d'Apple Watch qui utilise ce soft.

Faut-il valider sur la Watch le déverrouillage ou peut-on déverrouiller par proximité de la Watch par rapport au Mac ?

Avec l'iPhone, on peut déverrouiller par proximité mais je préfèrerai le faire avec la Watch car elle, elle serait toujours à mon poignet.

MacId for iOS : http://macid.co

Merci et bonne journée,

Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Dead head (6 Février 2016)

J'utilise MacID via l'Apple Watch. Il faut valider sur la montre le déverrouillage.

Quand je veux déverrouiller mon MacBook Pro, la montre vibre, je fais un tapotement dessus pour voir la notification (notification qui devrait apparaître automatiquement selon moi) et je tapote pour accepter le déverrouillage du MacBook Pro.


----------



## andr3 (6 Février 2016)

@Dead head

Merci pour ton retour [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Dead head (7 Février 2016)

L'app sur la montre ne sert pas seulement à _valider_ le déverrouillage. On peut directement déverrouiller et verrouiller le Mac via l'app sur la montre.


----------



## andr3 (7 Février 2016)

Ah cool ... bon c'est une bonne motivation pour acheter une Apple Watch ... Juste attendre un peu pour voir si la v2 est annoncée ...


----------



## Bubus44 (23 Février 2016)

Bonjour, je confirme. Avec ce logiciel, tu peux soit déverrouiller, soit verrouiller ton Mac à partir de ta montre. Il suffit de configurer macid sur ton Mac.
Cordialement
Bruno


----------



## andr3 (23 Février 2016)

Merci Bruno


----------



## andr3 (28 Mars 2016)

J'ai ma Watch depuis une bonne semaine maintenant et MacID for iOS y est bien intégré, souple et rapide (dès que l'application s'est chargée lors du 1er appel à celle-ci).

Une vibration, un coup d'oeil, une légère pression sur l'action MacID à exécuter et le Mac est déverrouillé, verrouillé ou le screen saver est activé.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

